

In Case You Were Wondering If Google Inbox Uses Polymer: They Don't [pdf] - florian-f
https://plus.google.com/+RayCromwell/posts/PgczYdBPZkh

======
florian-f
The slides are from a talke Ray Cromwell recently gave at the gwt.create
conference. Hopefully, the recordings will be available soon.

